# I need metallic/chrome GOLD nail polish recs please?



## BadBadGirl (Aug 18, 2009)

Any solid gold nail polish makers out there?


----------



## Lndsy (Aug 20, 2009)

Zoya Goldie or Sally Hansen Salon has a few too.  OPI Curry Up Dont Be Late. Sephora by OPI Charge It.

This is Scrangie, she has lots of gold polishes.

Scrangie: gold

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I like Sephora by OPI in Charge it,


----------



## hauteness (Oct 5, 2009)

Sally Hansen in Tassel is pretty.


----------



## moonlit (Oct 27, 2009)

chanel makes a gold nailpolish- its limited edition though


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 27, 2009)

For those surrently looking, China Glaze has a beautiful gold in its new Khrome collection!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 27, 2009)

^ it's called 24k.. i think. i like it, it's pretty nice.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

i have seen swatches of the new china glaze chrom gold one and it looks fab! so as others have mentioned try and get a hold of that one! they do a pretty cool silver one as well!


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 27, 2009)

China Glaze has 24K like others have said and also 2030 from the new KHROME line.   Scrangie's Post:

Scrangie: China Glaze Khrome For Fall/Winter 2009


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 28, 2009)

I've ordered 2030 from Krome...can't wait for it to get here


----------



## dirtball (Nov 30, 2009)

minx!


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 30, 2009)

China Glaze 2030 gets another vote from me!


----------

